# scat / fecal remains



## carlandrea

Field and topic:
análisis de dieta
---------------------

Sample sentence:
hard parts recovered in fecal remains (scats)


----------



## carlandrea

identificaytion of hard parts from prey recovered in fecal remains (scat).

Esa es la frase y aunque se entiende su significado no sé que palabra se utilizaría en español excatamente. ¿¿Puedes ayudarme?


----------



## araceli

Coloca la oración completa si puedes.
Mirando en el Google me da la idea que se puede traducir por "excrementos".
Ej.: fox scats, puma scats, etc.


----------



## carlandrea

identificaytion of hard parts from prey recovered in fecal remains (scat).

Esa es la frase y aunque se entiende su significado no sé que palabra se utilizaría en español excatamente. ¿¿Puedes ayudarme?


----------



## carlandrea

ya, perfecto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! parece que sí, eso podría ser. muchísimas gracias. 

Deseo hacer otra consulta de inglés general, pero soy nueva usando esto. ¿Puedo hacer otra consulta aquí mismo?


----------



## araceli

Me corrijo para mí que es EXCREMENTOS (scats), mira aquí:

The trail you are walking on is a freeway for the area's wildlife, and you are likely to see scats of gray fox and coyotes. These scats are recognizable by the remains of manzanita berries, insect parts, and animal hair. Fox scats are small and black, and often carefully placed—by the foxes—in the middle of a rock as a territorial marker.
(Google)

Si la pregunta no es de terminología especializada, debes colocarla en Vocabulario General.

De nada, suerte.


----------



## carlandrea

Si, pero creo que fecal remain y scat significan lo mismo


----------



## carlandrea

Si, perfecto. Eso debe ser, excrementos. Muchas gracias.


----------



## araceli

Para mí que son sinónimos:
excrementos = deposiciones = deyecciones = materia fecal
En un registro formal, sino diría caca, bosta, m..., etc.   

(Traslado este hilo a Terminología Especializada).


----------



## Polarograma

Hola,

Pero ... ¿de verdad existe *scats*?, pensaba que se usaba sólo _*scat*_ tanto para el singular como para el plural.

Un saludo.


----------



## Kalimeros

Es muy común (en esta parte del sur del planeta) usar *heces* para referirse a la materia fecal cuando los biólogos/ecólogos las utilizan para análisis de dieta.


----------



## xmanta

Si, Scat como sustantivo puede referirse a un pedazo de excremento, por ejemplo los que estudian los antropólogos y otros científicos. Además, se utiliza informalmente para referirse a la práctica de la *coprofilia*, o sea la exitación sexual con los excrementos y con observar el acto de defectar. Esta parafilia a veces incluye coprofagia, o sea "comer caca". Espero que os haya servido.


----------

